# Naruto 2 Broken Bonds (aka RoaN2)



## destinator (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay there are a lot of rumors floating around right now that the next Ubisoft Naruto game (the successor to Rise of a Ninja for the Xbox 360). Is currently in development and will be released at the end of the year. Though nothing official yet but maybe more at E3.




Hope they will come true.


----------



## Kyou (Jul 3, 2008)

I found the first one horribly disappointing.

Cutting out pieces of Naruto, some bits I think should not have been cut out, and the animated bits seemed like a horrible cheap cut.
Cutting characters too, that was like biggest peeve for me.

The voice actors was another horrible thing, people complain about voice actors as it is, but why give people random ones that sound like crap...
Third Hokage went from old to someone who sounded like they were trying to be old... but had more of an indian accent then anything.
And Konohamaru.. Hoi...

So I wouldn't care if another one came out, but if they did; I hope they improve...


----------



## destinator (Jul 3, 2008)

Link removed

The following site reports the game will be a pure fighting game this time, so maybe it will be completely different.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 3, 2008)

This game will be awesome. 2008 has been a phenomanal year for games an movies


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2008)

First sucked ass. This one will be the same.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2008)

If they got rid of the janky GNT wanna-be fighting style, I'd be down.  I really loved the platforming and sandbox-type gameplay but when it came to one on ones, I wanted to get it over quick.  I wish they would take a Ninja Gaiden style approach to this series.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 4, 2008)

wow people are running there mouths a mile a minute and they even havent seen a trailer before they dismiss it. There goes fanboys for ya


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 4, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> wow people are running there mouths a mile a minute and they even havent seen a trailer before they dismiss it. There goes fanboys for ya



How is it any different then you saying that it will be *"awesome" *when you haven't even seen nor played the game either. Plus can't blame them for having low expectations for the sequel since the first game wasn't all that great. Played the first game at my cousin's house at best it was a somewhat decent game.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jul 4, 2008)

I found the first one enjoyable but it went by to quickly. I agree that the focus should not be on Naruto. I would love to run around konoha with all the 12 genins/chunins. If this game comes out in november it will be an obvious opponent to Ninja storm so Ubisoft has to really step their game up because Ninja storm *looks*  really good.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 4, 2008)

Jf_kyori_2k4 said:


> I found the first one enjoyable but it went by to quickly. I agree that the focus should not be on Naruto. I would love to run around konoha with all the 12 genins/chunins. If this game comes out in november it will be an obvious opponent to Ninja storm so Ubisoft has to really step their game up because Ninja storm *looks*  really good.



It *plays* good too.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> It *plays* good too.



Thats good to hear. Sounds like you have played the demo. How would you rate it compared to other Naruto games with fightin elements


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 8, 2008)

Jf_kyori_2k4 said:


> Thats good to hear. Sounds like you have played the demo. How would you rate it compared to other Naruto games with fightin elements


I think they have definitely headed in the right direction. 
Here's my rant at people complaining on the other forum. 

Combo System- It seems that many seem to compare Naruto to other fighting games, which really doesn't help since Naruto has much more going for it then just the combos. When we look in depth, there are three ground chains, one charge chain, one throw, one aerial, assists, shuriken, shuriken burst, dash, dash burst, dash avoid, justu, ultimate jutsu, items, awakenings and KNJ. If it was your average fighting game, the system would indeed be shallow, but it's so much more.

Though we probably shouldn't intrude here with Naruto Storm since this is a different game.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am sick of fucking every Naruto game being a fighting game (Except those shitty ps2 "AA-RPGs".)
Can't I get a GTA style Konoha with PoP platforming, Splinter Cell Stealth Missions, and Ninja Gaiden Combat?


----------



## Even (Jul 15, 2008)

hmm... Doesn't looks too impressive to be honest, at least not graphically... Didn't like the character models, they look waay to flat if you ask me..


----------



## destinator (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow that was ... strange!

I mean its the same engine they used in RoaN, but they tried to get away from the cartoonish colors and made it a bit darker. However somehow the graphics looks way worse than the last part.

The beginning was cool and the scene where naruto runs over water, the rest kind of sucked.

The best part was the music!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

the music is from the naruto movies oO...

btw, this game looks much worse than its first one X_D


----------



## MS81 (Jul 15, 2008)

I say honestly the style looks better than Roan but worse than it graphically(so I know what u guys mean)  but less than Narutimate Storm.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 15, 2008)

Much less than Ultimate Ninja Storm.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't want to Bash a game that hasn't come out, but like everyone else has mentioned, It looks nothing like the first game graphically wise


----------



## Jaga (Jul 15, 2008)

Look at the trailer for the game...graphics suck. well, compared to Storm at least

here


----------



## Ziko (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, the graphics arent as good as storm..but I'm sure I'll get this anyway


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's the gameplay footage.
FAG轴承


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2008)

At least one good thing, from the trailer it looked like they would leave out Chouji/Kiba, but it seems they dont.

Also it seems characters get transformations since Jirobou is in normal form there and in the trailer we've seen CS1.


----------



## nick65 (Jul 16, 2008)

kiba where?no screenshot of that


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2008)

Common sense? (and I didnt said anything about Kiba being in, just it "seems" .........)

First they only showed Shika/Naruto/Neji all the time... (since the team is only 3 people all the time).

Now they showed Chouji vs Jirobu




In case the stream was slow ass for you... (at least for me it was).


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't w8 for this I just hope that we will see footage of KN1 vs CS2 Sasuke.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

lol 'ochimawoo' XD

the combat system on this doesnt look very sleek 8(


----------



## nick65 (Jul 16, 2008)

i cant see chouji vs jiroubo, its just the same trialer...


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## nick65 (Jul 16, 2008)

ow yeah in the screenshot, youd sayd it like you mentioned they where in the trailer


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ladies and gents who have watched the first video and are talking about the graphics being inferior to ROAN, I have one thing to say. THIS IS NOT THE FINAL BUILD!!! People the game is still in development. Try not to compare it right now with NUNS which is completed. Hell NUNS i cant even say its completed because only the demo has come out and a lot of things can be added from now till this fall/winter.


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2008)

The point is, the engine should be done. NUNS will be release in October already so they're doing final tweaks at best. As for Broken Bonds, its said to be release in November/December. Well thats some more time for tweaking but for example the trees looked very very bad, I was shocked when I saw the trailer the first time, same goes for the pop in of the trees. The faces and overall the graphics had a strange bad touch. I really hope they will work some more on it.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

I liked the first one, but this one seems to take a step back.


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 16, 2008)

They improved the special system, like Neji's kaiten. They're shown in real time instead of the crappy cutscene system...


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jul 16, 2008)

I really hope they make a lot of changes to the original game and push this title back a bit to get it right. The first game was a lot of fun, and Konoha was great, but it was really lacking something.

Personally I wish they would scrap the battle system. It just screams laziness, and makes it like a version of the Hero PS2 titles, except with the balance between RPG and fighting shifted a little in the RPG direction. Rather than cutting to fights, why not just have battles with the same control system as the exploration? Perhaps with a lock-on a lá Legend of Zelda, melee, weapon and special attacks? Boss battles could be a case of finding a weakness and timing, rather than just tough beat-em-up fights. I can answer that question: because it's so much _easier_ to churn out a title this way, rather than putting in some effort and actually creating an engaging combat system from scratch.


And the story, for the love of god, they need to stick to the uncut story, no more of that cut and edited rubbish. I couldn't believe it when they used the made-for-western-TV version of Naruto stabbing himself in the hand.


----------



## kingbayo (Jul 16, 2008)

ROAN reminds me of dbz burst limit.
they jus looked good in HD. altho I had infinite more amount of fun with naruto than burst limit. the only thing I found highly addicting in ROAN is the free running, doing ultimate moves, and SOME of the music. voices overall did suck. it was lacking in a lot of catergories jus as burst limit did.

IMO, if they correct such mistakes, and build upon an already extablised and pretty good engine, then the next game may be worth 60$...............in fact a lot of games aren't worth 60$, but that's another topic entirely (burst limit wasn't )


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2008)

tbh this looks more like a filler while Narutimate storm reminds me of eps.133


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 16, 2008)

destinator said:


> The point is, the engine should be done. NUNS will be release in October already so they're doing final tweaks at best. As for Broken Bonds, its said to be release in November/December. Well thats some more time for tweaking but for example the trees looked very very bad, I was shocked when I saw the trailer the first time, same goes for the pop in of the trees. The faces and overall the graphics had a strange bad touch. I really hope they will work some more on it.


Faces look really weird, I haven't paid too much attention to other stuff...
Combat system is still.. slow.. and just looks awkward. 

I don't know how well the generic opponents are going to be. It could actually be fun. 

I like how there's a "crater" left when Neji does a Kaiten though.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 16, 2008)

Alll you ps3 fanboys can disperse now. This game looks 10 times better than the first, it also has 2 vs 2 online battles. Combonation jutsu's. Redisgned an advance combat. Over 25 characters Online tournaments, The best free roam naruto game on the market. Ultimate ninja storm has way better graphics, but its replay value equals shit. I give you a month of play time, while theres still people playing rise of a ninja to this day online a year later. Stop hating these games will both be amazing an i will be getting both.


By the way new gamespot preview for broken bonds


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 16, 2008)

> Alll you ps3 fanboys can disperse now. This game looks 10 times better than the first, it also has 2 vs 2 online battles. Combonation jutsu's. Redisgned an advance combat. Over 25 characters Online tournaments, The best free roam naruto game on the market. Ultimate ninja storm has way better graphics, but its replay value equals shit. I give you a month of play time, while theres still people playing rise of a ninja to this day online a year later. Stop hating these games will both be amazing an i will be getting both.
> 
> 
> By the way new gamespot preview for broken bonds


Oh my God, that post was epic. 

Seriously, graphics aren't everything. As long as it's FUN and LASTS, then I'm buying.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Inaccurate_ 



I don't follow these games, but from what I've heard the Ubisoft games are more open world-ish games with adventuring and fight sequences while basically every other Naruto game is some kind of basic fighting game (NUNS too as far as I know).

If that is correct, then why the hell are you people comparing an open world game's graphics to a fighting game's graphics?  Would you expect GTAIV to look as detailed as something like Soul Calibur IV?  Of course not, that would be ridiculous.

My personal preference between what I know of the two would be for the Ubisoft games simply because I could never take Naruto serious as a fighting game.  An open world adventuring game where your running all over the village and jumping through the trees n shit just looks more interesting than just another anime fighting game.

Again, some of my info could be off and if it is please point it out and maybe I'll revise my statement.


----------



## Even (Jul 17, 2008)

as far as I know, UNS is also gonna be pretty open world-ish....


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea it will, but it wont tread watter next to This story mode wise.


@ Usaba

Thanks, an well said.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 17, 2008)

It should have a new male/female combo like in Bleach The 3rd Phantom, or at least the ability to accessorize the characters like in Bleach Blade Battlers 2nd.


----------



## destinator (Jul 17, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> Alll you ps3 fanboys can disperse now. This game looks 10 times better than the first, it also has 2 vs 2 online battles. Combonation jutsu's. Redisgned an advance combat. Over 25 characters Online tournaments, The best free roam naruto game on the market. Ultimate ninja storm has way better graphics, but its replay value equals shit. I give you a month of play time, while theres still people playing rise of a ninja to this day online a year later. Stop hating these games will both be amazing an i will be getting both.



And you Sir, are coming from the future right? I mean how would you know how the replay value of NUNS will be?

Seriously I played Accel 1/2 both over 50h without any online support while I barely played RoaN even it had way more free roam stuff and online. So this is all up to preference and I know it will be the same with NUNS and Broken Bonds.

And the Jutsusystem still sucks ass . (at least it seems to be the same as the first)


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

My problem with BB is that it LOOKS inferior to RoaN.  

Also the CC2 series, started the whole open world Naruto thing in Narutimate Hero3.  This was on the PS2 and they were limited at what they could do, but it was still a good sub game to a fighting game.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> My problem with BB is that it LOOKS inferior to RoaN.



That is because you have seen a finished version of ROAN and youve only seen a trailer for BB which is still indevelopment. For all we know that trailer that we saw could have been made months ago but just released now for E3.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

While that is a good assumption it is incorrect.  It looks inferior to RoaN's pre release photo's/vids also, and if I am correct when studios show videos of games that are early in production they overshoot on the quality of graphics, not the other way around. 

You may be right on the fact that they rushed out some vids, to "compete" against NUN though.


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> While that is a good assumption it is incorrect.  It looks inferior to RoaN's pre release photo's/vids also, and if I am correct when studios show videos of games that are early in production they overshoot on the quality of graphics, not the other way around.
> 
> You may be right on the fact that they rushed out some vids, to "compete" against NUN though.



What are you talking about? This is the very first trailer for this game, the quality on those are *always* sub par. The graphics aren't polished or refined yet, so your wrong on them overshooting it. They do however overshoot it on CG sequences, not gameplay.  The game itself looks amazing, the style is dead on with the anime and the graphics look great, the running , the combos even the fighting looks intense.  You shouldn't pass judgment or develop a biased opinion towards the game just off of the first trailer lOl.


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 17, 2008)

Why wasn't this focused on in IGN's E3 coverage?!?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

I take some of my previous statements back.  After looking at images on RoaN and BB side by side I realized that my vision of how RoaN was had been tainted by how NUN is.


----------



## destinator (Jul 17, 2008)

Bleeding-Eyes said:


> What are you talking about? This is the very first trailer for this game, the quality on those are *always* sub par. The graphics aren't polished or refined yet, so your wrong on them overshooting it. They do however overshoot it on CG sequences, not gameplay.  The game itself looks amazing, the style is dead on with the anime and the graphics look great, the running , the combos even the fighting looks intense.  You shouldn't pass judgment or develop a biased opinion towards the game just off of the first trailer lOl.



You want to make me laugh, right?

Seriously either the clip director for the preview was a complete idiot or the game right now lacks in a lot of things. At least I was totally unimpressed by the trailer and simply shocked that at least the trailer doesnt look a thing better than RoaN (and IMHO it still looks worse) and I wasnt the only one, I read the same by dozens of other people on various boards.

First trailers are always sub par? I really hate to bring this example (since I hate to compare Broken Bonds to NUNS) but the first NUNS trailer, even as crappy filmed youtube video pretty much burried this game. And there are dozens of games that start with awesome trailers.

Either the game is crap or its the directors fault who ever made that clip.
Also the fighting may look: "cool,stylisch [insert other cool words here]" but if it plays like the first one than its total crap...

I really like the first one for its free roaming and platforming however the 1vs1 was so bad, thats why I never touched the game, especially not online. Whats a online mode even for when your battlesystem is weak as hell :s?

Well I gonna get this game anyway simply for the platforming. However with the totally unimpressive trailer (and no not even comparing this to NUNS) and Ubisofts awesome cashwhoring strategy with DLC they ran on the last game I wont expect too much from the game.


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 17, 2008)

Aww man they said this game only has 25 characters... I hope they get in the Sound 5 and their CS2 forms...


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

Are you in the right game


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeap, and I just got done watching the E3 interview with that Masao and this other Canadian guy, right on Gamespot.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn didn't the have almost 25 in teh first one.  Also we know the Sound five are in this one. They were in the trailer


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Damn didn't the have almost 25 in teh first one.  Also we know the Sound five are in this one. They were in the trailer



LOL Roan only had 10 initial characters 1 you got for free  and 5 more which you had to pay for. 

A couple of the devs playing a demo and anwser some pretty lame questions.

Link removed

you gotta rep me for this one hahaha lol


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm guessing the roster here:

1. Naruto
2. Sasuke
3. Sakura (sigh, waste of space)
4. ShikamaWOO
5. Lee
6. Kiba
7. Neji
8. Choji
9. Tayuya
10. Kidoumaru
11. Jirobu
12. Sakon/Ukon 
13. Kimimaro
14. Kakashi
15. OchimaWOO
16. Jiraiya
17. Kisame
18. Itachi
19. Tsunade
20. Kabuto
21. Gaara
22. Kankuro
23. Temari

24 and 25 idk, but I'm hoping for any 2 of these:
-Gai
-Kurenai and Asuma (for VS Itachi/Kisame)
-not Tenten
-not Hinata and Awakened Hinata together
-NOT CS2 SASUKE


----------



## destinator (Jul 17, 2008)

Since the game seems to feature transformations CS2 Sasuke might be a transformation .

And you forgot Sandaime, Haki, Zabusa.


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 17, 2008)

When did they say they were going to add in transformations?


----------



## destinator (Jul 17, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> When they put a transformation in the demo.
> 
> Ino and Hinata were confirmed by the way... as well as TenTen.
> Kisame was confirmed lately.



Wrong thread xD?



Usubaa said:


> When did they say they were going to add in transformations?



Ehm if you check the pictures you will see that there is CS1 Jirobou AND normal from Jirobou, since I doubt they will do 10 Sound5 chars transformations should be in .


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 17, 2008)

destinator said:


> Wrong thread xD?


Indeed...  
I'm so lost these days since there's multiple places I'm at the same time.. as well as multiple threads.


----------



## Kyou (Jul 17, 2008)

25 characters is a nice improvement, but still not trusting of them... The 1st game was clunky, I forced myself just to get up to the  vs Zabuz and Haku thing, finished the game but was disappointed so I hope this improves it.

The battle system still looks clunky, if I buy it it'll be because I have the money, have read good reviews or has Ino. 
Probably need all three of those for me to buy it XD;;...


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 17, 2008)

They didn't highlight the battle system yet. They simply focused on the free-roam and the boss battle concept.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 17, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> They didn't highlight the battle system yet. They simply focused on the free-roam and the boss battle concept.



graphics look crappy... but the free-roam in 3 man cells is gonna be the bomb. i wonder how the online team will work?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 19, 2008)

i cant wait for more gameplay vids to come out to shut some people up.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 19, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> i cant wait for more gameplay vids to come out to shut some people up.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 19, 2008)

The game is not fnished so it's too early too really talk about graphism. I saw the trailer, it's look thats they stoped to used animation clip from the anime and now they do their own video for the story. It's this animation that do't look good and need to be improve. When Naruto do his rasengan on Kabuto in this trailer, it's not a bad animation.

I FOUND NEW VIDEOS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_0-lq2W0TQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiyCoOOZuhQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKekdt-F9Ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL those are my videos, i uploaded those to youtube


----------



## Felix (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks good, I love the new changes in gameplay/puzzles


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey the official Site an forum is up for this game

Official Site


Official forum
Here is a link to their gallery.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 20, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> LOL those are my videos, i uploaded those to youtube



Really ? one of your video is in french, the guy who play comment everything he do on the game. It's cool, i can understand.


----------



## destinator (Jul 27, 2008)

New trailer from Comic-Con


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 28, 2008)

Well people don't talk a lot about this game. Let see few pics













The characters are good, but i disagree with them for the choose of coulors and especially for the forest, it doesn't look like a forest from the anime.



see the difference between this pic from the anime and the fight naruto vs kabuto in the game ???
But thegame is not inished so i hope they'll fix it


----------



## Usubaa (Jul 28, 2008)

They need to silhouette the chin line ALL THE WAY! Naruto looks like a retard or something right now


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol at first I was like what are you talking about but I see what you're getting at lol.

Yep that boss fight between the sannin is supposed to be called an Epic fight and there's supposed to be others like it in the game meaning I'm guessing the gaara fight will be one of those epic fights.


----------



## Goku• (Aug 15, 2008)

The first one was fantastic, im guessing this one is going to lead on until the end, although alot of the end arcs are based on other characters like Lee and Neji and not just Naruto, i wonder if they are going to add their own filler side stories.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 15, 2008)

This is gonna kick ass, 25 characters online!


----------



## destinator (Aug 22, 2008)

Some High Res Images, but everything is old!



Story Mode will include playing with Sasuke.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 22, 2008)

PLAYING WITH SASUKE?! YEES! I have to buy it  I still haven't finished RoaN yet though 

PS: I hope that you can play with Sasuke on the story mode on Ultimate Ninja Storm too!

Thanks Des!

LS^^


----------



## Duffy (Aug 26, 2008)

i'm a fan of this game but this was funny thought
Lock Your Doors Flash


----------



## destinator (Sep 22, 2008)

new interview

Name Generator


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2008)

I wanna see a new vid or pics of KN0 or CS2 Sasuke.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 22, 2008)

OMG GOD, I THOUGHT UNS WAS EPIC, THIS IS GOING TO BE ASTRONOMICAL, UNS MIGHT BE LOSING ITS CHAMPIONSHIP BELT


----------



## destinator (Sep 22, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Name Generator



2 Posts above ya .


----------



## saskesakeduck (Sep 23, 2008)

theres a web site for this game prob sloved


----------



## MS81 (Sep 23, 2008)

I hope the V.O.T.E fight will be Epic.


----------



## Kamina (Sep 25, 2008)

This lack of information is so annoying..


----------



## destinator (Sep 26, 2008)

New video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKc7F_XVRLI


----------



## destinator (Oct 2, 2008)

New Video + New Pics


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Oct 2, 2008)

New Trailer here

and Screen Shots Be warned they are big 10 screens in all!:

*Spoiler*: __ 


















nevermind Destinator beat me to it lol.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 2, 2008)

omg this looks epic but i hope the jutsus are real time and more of a 3d fight system (like NUNS) btw i gonna buy both wooo go me time to dance


----------



## Usubaa (Oct 2, 2008)

Katon: Goukyakyuu looks TERRIBLE
Sasuke STILL NO FUCKING COSTUME CHANGE?! WHERES MAH BLACK AND WHITE CLOTHES?!
Uninspired non-canon story villain designs...
Itachi wasn't in Akatsuki when he massacred his clan...

Other than that, looks pretty good...


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 2, 2008)

Really sick and tired of all these pre-shippuden titles. I'll play another Naruto game when they release the shippuden version.


----------



## Even (Oct 2, 2008)

Shippuuden hasn't started airing outside Japan yet  (except for France)


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 2, 2008)

Even said:


> Shippuuden hasn't started airing outside Japan yet  (except for France)


But mangas are. That's more than a reason. Screw the anime.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Oct 3, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Katon: Goukyakyuu looks TERRIBLE
> Sasuke STILL NO FUCKING COSTUME CHANGE?! WHERES MAH BLACK AND WHITE CLOTHES?!
> Uninspired non-canon story villain designs...
> Itachi wasn't in Akatsuki when he massacred his clan...
> ...



lol yea i was thinking the same thing Ubisoft is really messing up. Itachi didn't have the Akatsuki cloak when he Tsukiyomied Sasuke.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 3, 2008)

hey at least naruto has the impalement sasuke made shown. That's never been done. Itachi not anbu also threw me for a loop.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Katon: Goukyakyuu looks TERRIBLE
> Sasuke STILL NO FUCKING COSTUME CHANGE?! WHERES MAH BLACK AND WHITE CLOTHES?!
> Uninspired non-canon story villain designs...
> Itachi wasn't in Akatsuki when he massacred his clan...
> ...


yeah the fireball jutsu look like a enegy ball.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

the art direction looks amazing, the back rounds are so detailed and alive  i love it


----------



## Hellion (Oct 15, 2008)

I take back some of my earlier comments about this game.   The most recent videos of this game look very good. Everything looks much brighter than earlier stuff


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, this game is a day 1 buy for me.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 16, 2008)

There's aloud of new images out if anyone did not know.. ill post links asap.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 16, 2008)

cool game but i got a single question, Do you get to choose you run around with and do u get to be other people than naruto (and sasuke)?


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 16, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> cool game but i got a single question, Do you get to choose you run around with and do u get to be other people than naruto (and sasuke)?


Yes, you do get to choose who you travel with, although some missions require specific people in your group.  The story focuses on Naruto and Sasuke.  You do get to play as the people that travel with you in your squad in Journey Mode.  The confirmed people in Journey Mode are Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Neji, Shikamaru, Chouji, Kiba, and Jiraiya (there might possibly be more).  There are also certain battles where you play as other characters. (please note that Journey Mode is the name of the Story Mode)


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 16, 2008)

ok thnx thats good cuz the last game u only played narutos fights which sucks


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 16, 2008)

No problem.  I myself really loved the first game.  I do agree that I wish that we could play people other than Naruto's battles.  It would be cool until they come out with a Shippuuden game for them to do a re-make of Rise of a Ninja with all the stuff from The Broken Bond.

If you want any other info on this game, let me know.  I'm always staying up to date with this game.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2008)

no new vids or pics???


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 16, 2008)

man this game is awesome !!!! and there are new vids check here this


----------



## MS81 (Oct 17, 2008)

kewl vids.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 17, 2008)

This is from the official forums: Source

More info to come.

Q: Can you clarify the Pre-order gift? Is the bonus gift exclusive to pre-orders only?

A: To clarify on the pre-order gift: When you pre-order the game in US from GameStop, you will be able to unlock Demon Fox Naruto as a playable fighter. In UK, you?ll get access to the same character if you have a Ubi.com account, which you already have since you?re posting on this forum. You can also unlock this character in the journey mode. By pre-ordering the game in the US/registering your Ubi.com account in the UK, you can play as Demon Fox Naruto on the first day you pop in the disc.



Q: Can you confirm there will be 30 playable characters in the game?

A: There will be 30 character slots in the VS menu. There are 28 completely different characters, and bonus variations of Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 18, 2008)

so 2 bonus variation of sasuke and naruto


----------



## destinator (Oct 18, 2008)

Well OTK and CS2 Sasuke will take the slots then .


----------



## Kamina (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm glad i have a ubi.com account, i cant wait for the game!


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 23, 2008)

Some new pictures on the official site but there could be hope on the akatsuki cloak itachi during the flashback because they have released a picture of sasuke in his black suit!!!!!!!!!!! and on the trailer he meets itachi in his blue suit.



go onto screenshots (black sasuke suit is number 9)


----------



## MS81 (Oct 23, 2008)

that's kewl that he has the chuunin outfit.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 24, 2008)

Japanese voices are in from the beginning...w00t



The Japanese cast includes:

    * Naruto Uzumaki - JUNKO TAKEUCHI
    * Sasuke Uchiha - NORIAKI SUGIYAMA
    * Sakura Haruno - CHIE NAKAMURA
    * Kakashi Hatake - KAZUHIKO INOUE
    * Iruka Umino - TOSHIHIKO SEKI
    * Shikamaru Nara - SHOWTARO MORIKUBO
    * Choji Akimichi - KENTARO ITO
    * Rock Lee - YOICHI MASUKAWA
    * Neji Hyuga - KOICHI TOCHIKA
    * Might Guy – MASASHI EHARA
    * Kiba Inuzuka - KOSUKE TORIUMI
    * Akamaru - JUNKO TAKEUCHI
    * Gaara - AKIRA ISHIDA
    * Temari - ROMI PARK
    * The Third Hokage - HIDEKATSU SHIBATA
    * Jiraiya - HOCHU OTSUKA
    * Tsunade - MASAKO KATSUKI
    * Orochimaru - KUJIRA
    * Kabuto Yakushi - NOBUTOSHI KANNA
    * Kimimaro - TOSHIYUKI MORIKAWA
    * Tayuya - AKENO WATANABE
    * Kidomaru - SUSUMU CHIBA
    * Jirobo - KENTA MIYAKE
    * Sakon - SYUNSUKE SAKUYA
    * Itachi Uchiha - HIDEO ISHIKAWA
    * Kisame - TOMOYUKI DAN
    * Aoi Rokusho - RYOTARO OKIAYU
    * Teuchi - EISUKE ASAKURA

With the exception of the Ramen Shop owner... this looks like the characters we get 2 rock as in the fight mode


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 24, 2008)

I dont really care about japenese voice actors bu a lot of people do, Good find


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 24, 2008)

they took out zabuza and haku? Aoi Rokusho is in

no kankuro?

they could have put movie 1 story before the land of tea arc. too bad they did not..


----------



## nick65 (Oct 24, 2008)

the ramen shop owner is teuchi


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 26, 2008)

French and japanese voices for the french version. I hope, they give us a demo before.


----------



## destinator (Oct 26, 2008)

Dev stuff


----------



## Kamina (Oct 26, 2008)

destinator said:


> Dev stuff



Water stage looks amazing, Sasuke's new combos looks awesome aswell.


----------



## destinator (Oct 26, 2008)

Its just a bit odd the waterfalls was standing still xD.


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 27, 2008)

They removed Zabuza Sword?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 27, 2008)

how they removed his sword??? he fights w/o it?


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 28, 2008)

They removed Zabuza! So unless they bring in pre-anime stuff, no Zabuza sword.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 28, 2008)

Link removed

New video from London expo.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 28, 2008)

kewl vid.


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2008)

Seems we are getting a demo toady:


----------



## MS81 (Oct 30, 2008)

holyshit u get to play the Sandaime vs Oro part then.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 30, 2008)

The demo of the game will come today but we don't know if it's for the US xbow or EU xbox. This demo will show a special part that wouldn't be in the game. It's a link between Rise of a ninja and Broken Bond.


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2008)

The community manager said its coming for EU too.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 30, 2008)

destinator said:


> The community manager said its coming for EU too.



Oh great, thank you for the good news.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 30, 2008)

It still has not been released..


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 30, 2008)

Still not on the Xbox live....


----------



## Kamina (Oct 30, 2008)

It will most likely be released tomorrow..


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2008)

Hints: Timezones and no clear time given .


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 31, 2008)

No demo in the US today ?


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 31, 2008)

I just played the demo and I think it's just as terrible as RoaN.  The graphics are terrible and bland, with really crappy character models.  The fighting is just as boring as RoaN, and the special moves look so bad.  

Also, the stuff you have to do in story mode is just stupid and doesn't make sense.  Why does Naruto have to make a bridge when he could just walk on water, and why do they have to open a gate when they can walk on walls?  Also, with Oro attacking the village, why would there be random thiefs and bandits to fight?  Why not instead have them fight Sound nins?  I guess that would make too much sense.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2008)

No improvements in the fighting? Weak. Time to check the ps3 game out.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 1, 2008)

You guys need to remember it's a demo and a work in progress, imo is was ok although i like the first fighting style better.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 1, 2008)

The game is coming out it a few days isn't it? When was the demo released? If recently, that demo is basically what the actual game will be like.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Nov 1, 2008)

I thought the demo was great.

The cut scenes have been greatly improved and the models are far better than they were on RoAN.
It's very interative its not like your die hard fighters or your Ninja Storm type.
And the tag team system is pretty darn cool i must say.

The only thing that bothered was trying to nail down them fucking jutsu's.
I cant do the analouge thing for shit and i could'nt on ROAN.

I'll be purchasing this one though!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 1, 2008)

I played the demo, well i there are stupid thing like made a bridge to oepen a door because it's a demo, this part in the demo would not be in the game. The game start after the end of the battle with Gaara. This demo just show us how to play and new options.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 1, 2008)

Le Male said:


> I played the demo, well i there are stupid thing like made a bridge to oepen a door because it's a demo, this part in the demo would not be in the game. The game start after the end of the battle with Gaara. This demo just show us how to play and new options.


maybe is a mission to build a bridge. but i don't know i havent played the demo.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 1, 2008)

They just recreate the time when naruto, sakura and shikamaru go after Sasuke. They just took a little part of the giant forest to show us how create a bridge, how manage the team and the new option in the fight. I liked the battle between Oroshimaru and the 3rd Hokage.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 1, 2008)

Indeed, the Oro fight was great.


----------



## Carly (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow...thats all i've got to say. Already this game blows GNT4 out the water. Its far more fun and i loved how you did the fight with the hokage's. 

Not sure how the game is going to workout online. Its more of an adventure game than a fighting game so i can't see how that would work out online unless you were on teams doing missions or they tweaked the way you fight against other people online.


----------



## fantagasm (Nov 1, 2008)

The game looks good and all but the character animations are a bit awkward.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 2, 2008)

Played the demo, was amusing.
Probably more-so amusing because I have never played RoaN.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 2, 2008)

i played the demo today...pretty much the same as ROAN, but it was still fun


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 2, 2008)

Carly said:


> Wow...thats all i've got to say. Already this game blows GNT4 out the water. Its far more fun and i loved how you did the fight with the hokage's.
> 
> Not sure how the game is going to workout online. Its more of an adventure game than a fighting game so i can't see how that would work out online unless you were on teams doing missions or they tweaked the way you fight against other people online.



the online mode will be the same as naruto rise of a ninja. It will be just virsus match.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Nov 2, 2008)

This game sure has one badass trailer. The sequence with Itachi is mindblowing.

Sasuke


----------



## destinator (Nov 2, 2008)

Carly said:


> Wow...thats all i've got to say. Already this game blows GNT4 out the water. Its far more fun and i loved how you did the fight with the hokage's.
> 
> Not sure how the game is going to workout online. Its more of an adventure game than a fighting game so i can't see how that would work out online unless you were on teams doing missions or they tweaked the way you fight against other people online.



Are you serious? I would play GNT4 over BB every time because BBs fighting engine (especially the jutsu system) is one of the worst in gaming history.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 2, 2008)

I dont know, I hate this game too much, the american cant made a japanese game right, yes I will be buying only storm on PS3, and ex 3 on WII...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> I dont know, I hate this game too much, the american cant made a japanese game right, yes I will be buying only storm on PS3, and ex 3 on WII...



Can't make a japanese game right? Do you mean can't make a game based off of anime right? Reason why is because there's little profit here except the dragonball Z games. And guess what the dbz games aren't japanese company made and it's why there good.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm amazed that some people are actually impressed by the demo.  I thought it was quite bad.  

The fighting is absolutely terrible.  The animations are so stiff and slow...doesn't have the fast-paced action a ninja game should have.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 2, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> I dont know, I hate this game too much, the american cant made a japanese game right, yes I will be buying only storm on PS3, and ex 3 on WII...



This game is made in Canada by a french company. Before Naruto Ultimate ninja Storm came, Naruto rise of a ninja was seen as the best Naruto game ever made.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 2, 2008)

Le Male said:


> This game is made in Canada by a french company. Before Naruto Ultimate ninja Storm came, Naruto rise of a ninja was seen as the best Naruto game ever made.



If anyone thinks RoaN is the best Naruto game ever, then they probably have never played any Naruto games other than that.  The Narutimate and GNT series outdo that game in pretty much every way...yes even graphics because the character models are better in those games.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 2, 2008)

Ningen said:


> If anyone thinks RoaN is the best Naruto game ever, then they probably have never played any Naruto games other than that.  The Narutimate and GNT series outdo that game in pretty much every way...yes even graphics because the character models are better in those games.



I play many naruto games and i agree with the fact that's Naruto rise of a ninja was the best naruto game ever made before Naruto Ultimate ninja Storm. In Rise of a ninja, you have a real adventure mode, the big Konoha village and many great ideas that's you can found in Ultimate ninja storm now.


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 2, 2008)

> If anyone thinks RoaN is the best Naruto game ever, then they probably have never played any Naruto games other than that. The Narutimate and GNT series outdo that game in pretty much every way...yes even graphics because the character models are better in those games.


No, just the FACES are better in the GNT series. And even in that game, they're uberstiff. 

They fixed the character models for this game greatly, and are actually telling the tale of the anime as it SHOULD be told. Last I checked, GNT's paper cutout text storytelling was trash. Same with the tacked-on, extremely inaccurate storytelling for the Ultimate Ninja series.

Please, don't make the basis of your argument on the fact that the graphics on this aren't on par with UNS. Especially if you're a wii owner.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 2, 2008)

I own all three systems...and the graphics of BB are nowhere near being on par with NUNS.  If you rate these games only on the story mode, then BB is probably on top, but I personally rate the games on the fighting because they're fighting games.  I don't care at all about UN story mode.  

And I personally don't find BB or RoaN to have all that great of an adventure mode...it's just walking around a bit, maybe a little jumping, and then pointless, boring tasks inbetween stiff and boring fighting.  At least in the UN games, the boring walking and boring tasks are surrounded by fun fights.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok let's be honest. None of these have "Great" fighting in them but I'll go with Ningen in this one. UNS fighting feels far more like naruto and that's what i want to have when playing a anime game, fanservice. Why do i like dragon ball z budokai tenkachi? Because it feels like dragonball Z. It's why DBZ: BT3 gets higher ratings then DBZ: BU. It's better and feels more like dbz. 

Why will UNS get better ratings then BB? Cause it feels more like naruto. Well to me anyway.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 2, 2008)

can't w8 to play demo, also what part does is start at?


----------



## destinator (Nov 2, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> They fixed the character models for this game greatly, and are actually telling the tale of the anime as it SHOULD be told.



I loled, am I the only who forgot that the Orochimaru vs Sarutobi was at night ... thats just so bad :s.


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 2, 2008)

I meant plot differences that were the result of laziness. I didn't mean changes that enhance the mood.



> it's just walking around a bit, maybe a little jumping, and then pointless, boring tasks inbetween stiff and boring fighting. At least in the UN games, the boring walking and boring tasks are surrounded by fun fights.


Congratulations. You have defined an action/adventure game while dropping random negative adjectives in the middle of the sentence.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 2, 2008)

No I defined a boring action/adventure game, which is what BB is.  Most action games don't have boring fighting, and the areas you walk/jump through are more creatively designed and look better.  And how exactly are those adjectives random?


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 2, 2008)

Well if UNS's fighting is so superior, then how come it was graded down for it in the review, while ROAN's fighting system was praised? Oh, yeah: because mashing circle watching a movie is boring also.

It's not good being so biased against the game that you'd put it at the bottom of every action/adventure game in existance...


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 2, 2008)

NUNS has a superior fighting system because I think it's superior...this is all based on opinion.  I don't care what IGN or any other reviewer thinks...I only care about what I think.  IGN usually gives big name companies like Ubisoft better reviews, but I'm not going into that.  

And I don't think it's the worst action game ever made.  And I'm not biased against it either.  I played through the first one and the demo with an open mind, and wanted to like it, but in the end I didn't.  

I'm probably being more harsh than I should because in the end it's probably an average game that can be enjoyable.  I'm not going to talk down about it or defend NUNS on here anymore because people who do enjoy the game should be allowed to come on here and talk about it without fighting off negative criticisms.


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I apologize for talking shit about UNS. Honestly, I'd get the one for PS3 in a heartbeat, yet I'm stuck with a 360.

However, that doesn't mean that BB is a bad game. I actually enjoyed the demo, and am happy that there is a game that actually focuses on the story of the show over the fighting. I've enjoyed the NH series since NH3, but I've never really played the game much after I saw all the pretty visuals for the ougis or once in a while when my friend would come over.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll take this game, i think UNS is different maybe superior. But there are things we can't found in both of these games. Personally i wait more when Ubisoft will start the Shippuden but because Ubisoft work mainly for the US market, we have to wait that's shippuden start in the US. 
Damn because everything is centred on the US, sony and nintendo don't sell their shippuden games in Europe.


----------



## Cueil (Nov 3, 2008)

I really like the demo... my favorite part was playing as the Hokage and fighting the 1st and 2nd... the diffrence in feel of playing at the highest level a shinobi can reach was so much diffrent then playing as Naruto, Sakura, and Shika


----------



## destinator (Nov 3, 2008)

New Trailer


----------



## Kamina (Nov 7, 2008)

New video on offical site!


Kyuubi naruto gameplay also.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 7, 2008)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja storm get only 15/20 on a french video game website and 8/20 for the scenario (story mode). I'm really suprised, i though this game was ahead of broken bond but it's not, exept for the fight mode and graphism


----------



## destinator (Nov 8, 2008)

Le Male said:


> Naruto Ultimate Ninja storm get only 15/20 on a french video game website and 8/20 for the scenario (story mode). I'm really suprised, i though this game was ahead of broken bond but it's not, exept for the fight mode and graphism



The fighting and the graphics are the only parts that matter to most people. No one gives a damn about a story mode that will be played a single time, most people going to spend all their time in the versus mode anyway.

Since BBs Special-/Fighting-System is plain horrible and the graphics are lightyears behind NUNS and sometimes even look really amateur like it just really takes away a lot of fun from the game. Together with story mistakes (Sandaimes fight is a night in the game...).


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 8, 2008)

Ubisoft and CyberConnect2 need to come together and make one big Naruto game masterpiece.

Ubisoft for the story mode and whatnot and CyberConnect2 for graphics and gameplay (fighting) mechanics.

that would probably be the best anime video game ever made.


----------



## nick65 (Nov 8, 2008)

absolutley not cc2 can handle it on his own as shown in the accel and narutimate hero games ubisoft has no clue what hes doing


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 8, 2008)

The problem with Ubi is that they are using the shittest fighting engine imaginable but with UNS u have a limited choice of moves which is its biggest problem because UNS has only 1 attack button: O they should have moved something and added another Taijutsu button  so u can have loads of combos


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2008)

Is this game out?

Edit: nevermind  - 9 more days until it's official release. I guess I'll wait and pick them both up at the same time


----------



## kisamedemonfish8599qwerty (Nov 9, 2008)

Naruto ninja storm for PS3 is coming out this year and its a fighting slash mission game thats set through the first 135 episodes


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Nov 9, 2008)

i enjoyed teh demo it's the best naruto game i've played thus far


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 9, 2008)

> Together with story mistakes


Unless you've never enjoyed any of the GNT series or NH series, your statement is nullfied.


----------



## HO-OH (Nov 9, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Ubisoft and CyberConnect2 need to come together and make one big Naruto game masterpiece.
> 
> Ubisoft for the story mode and whatnot and CyberConnect2 for graphics and gameplay (fighting) mechanics.
> 
> that would probably be the best anime video game ever made.



If multiple anime verse's are availble then fuck yeah it would


----------



## Supreme Storm (Nov 9, 2008)

Rise of a Ninja is worth buying right? I have yet to play it but with Broken Bonds soon coming out i'd like to get a feel of what the game will be like, gameplay wise.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

The demo left a lot to be desired. Looks worthy of repeated rental to get all there is to get out of it for achievment whoring but so far from what I've read and seen, it defiently doesn't seem worth buying or keeping.


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 9, 2008)

> The demo left a lot to be desired.


This is your first demo ever, I'm guessing?


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 9, 2008)

yea that demo left me on the edge of my seat =D


----------



## destinator (Nov 15, 2008)

Character select...


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 15, 2008)

destinator said:


> Character select...



 Why are there three Narutos and four Sasukes?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 15, 2008)

The first naruto is naruto normal, the second is Naruto kyubi, the thrid naruto, i don't know, maybe it's naruto with Gai's clothes. I saw 3 Sasuke, the first may be the normal sasuke, the second should be Saske with Sharingan and the third is Sasuke with his transformation. The 2 Itachi may be Itachi normal and Itachi Sharingan.

I'm not sure about this


----------



## Kamina (Nov 15, 2008)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Why are there three Narutos and four Sasukes?



There's 3 Narutos

There's 3 Sasuke

and 2 Itachis..


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 15, 2008)

On gamefaqs, des has posted pictures of the third Naruto and second Itachi.  It's green Gai clothes Naruto and ANBU Itachi.  I gotta say though, ANBU Itachi looks like total crap.  The character models in this game are seriously terrible.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 15, 2008)

damn this game would be a lot better if the animation were smooth like 60 FPS like UNS.

I thought they would've got it right the this time around.


----------



## root (Nov 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Why do i like dragon ball z budokai tenkachi? Because it feels like dragonball Z.
> 
> Why will UNS get better ratings then BB? Cause it feels more like naruto. Well to me anyway.



^Funny, the reason I like RoaN more than those other Naruto games is exactly _because_ the Ubisoft games feel more like Naruto to me. (though admittedly I don't own any of them besides RoaN, I _did_ play the PS2 ones)

I mean, the action-adventure gameplay fits the Naruto series better then just simple fighting gameplay. Exploring environments, taking missions, plowing through a storyline. For DBZ okay, a fighting game is perfect, for Bleach too (though It'd have to be a fighting game where you follow the story at least). But for Naruto, I'll take the action-adventure game anytime over just the fighting.

Even though the character models are seriously lacking and the story has some mistakes, it keeps me interested far longer than any fighting game...


----------



## destinator (Nov 16, 2008)

Movesets: friedrice12


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 16, 2008)

1 naruto is normal, 1 is kyuubi and 1 is green suit

1 sasuke is normal (blue), 1 is CS2, and 1 is Chuunin suit sasuke (black)

1 itachi is akatsuki and 1 is possible Anbu (guess)


----------



## Boom Burger (Nov 16, 2008)

so zabuza is in the game after all?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't w8.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 16, 2008)

We can hear american voice even with the japanese dub on it.


----------



## UchihaEichi (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree with S E A N


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 18, 2008)

so i jus finished the demo,
tryin to decide if i wanna pick it up. i did buy ROAN last year without hesitation.
but after UNS came out, im like damn! shit way betta than ROAN. alas i have no ps3

but as i was sayin bout demo,
im on the fence. some of the ideas are great....its just missing somethin.
i ont kno, its a better version of last year, its just....i ont kno.


----------



## Eufa2Returns (Nov 18, 2008)

Le Male said:


> We can hear american voice even with the japanese dub on it.



Yeah! I hate that  My friend got the game, and i must say that the fighting engine sucks  Although the story mode is okay, but not that good.

I like UNS better, its alot more like the anime


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 18, 2008)

Reviews up-
*8.3*


----------



## root (Nov 19, 2008)

It looks pretty good, I don't really care about those complaints about the fetch-questing, the previous game had an overabundance of backtracking and pretty repititive gameplay and sidequests too, and I didn't mind. Aside from that, the review seemed pretty happy : )

Can't wait for it to fall in my mail box.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll take the game today.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 20, 2008)

lol, i bought last nite,
but 360 decided it would rather red ring me than let me play.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 21, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> lol, i bought last nite,
> but 360 decided it would rather red ring me than let me play.



Oh sh.t, just when you take the so waited game.


----------



## destinator (Nov 21, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> lol, i bought last nite,
> but 360 decided it would rather red ring me than let me play.



Wow that sucks =/


----------



## Hellion (Nov 21, 2008)

Why do you have to molest your opponent before you hit the Chidori or Rasenagn


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 21, 2008)

destinator said:


> *Wow that sucks *=/



beyond recognition.......


----------



## nick65 (Nov 21, 2008)

looks at uns and lolz(altho i respect the 360, i just dont respect this game)


----------



## Deithmare (Nov 21, 2008)

Honestly, I did like the story mode even though it left out some of the keypoints in the story and the sidequests were beyond gay. Then I decided to give the online matches a try, however when people started spamming Kyuubi Naruto and Curse Mark Sasuke I instantly turned my 360 off. 

Despite those reasons, I'd gladly play anyone in it so feel free to add my gamertag, which is located in the appropriate thread.


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 21, 2008)

Man I hope I get the RROD soon, so that I'd have an excuse to use my 360 warranty that's about to expire... I NEED THAT HDMI CABLE SLOT!!!


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 21, 2008)

I've never played ROAN or Any Naruto Game On The 360, Though I've played some GNT series. But my point is how is this game? I was thinking of getting it for Christmas, but I dont know how the game engine is like. Like is it repetitive? Does it get boring easily? Is It Extremely Hard?


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 22, 2008)

I just got the game and it's WAAAYYY better than I expected. It's really good. The only thing that I'd fix is the character's faces, but that's it. The fighting system is great (better than RoaN, as there really is no jutsu spam anymore, but not that I'd know I didn't play the first one) and the single player is like an RPG.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 22, 2008)

Going to be getting a 360, so I'll be picking this up, along with a Pre-Owned RoaN to play. Decided a PS3 isn't for me, and I can easily mod my 360.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 22, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> and I can easily mod my 360.



And get banned from Live 


Anyway this is actually a HUGE improvement over RoaN, I really recommend it to everyone who is interested.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 23, 2008)

Do you think I should get RoaN too, and play that first? It's really cheap anyway, so I might just pick it up when I get my 360.

Hopefully getting everything on Monday. Who knows! 8D


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 23, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Do you think I should get RoaN too, and play that first? It's really cheap anyway, so I might just pick it up when I get my 360.
> 
> Hopefully getting everything on Monday. Who knows! 8D



yep. i think you should play the 1st.
i actually wouldnt've bought the second had i not played
first, but thats just me. i felt 'obligated' to buy the BB.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me who the playable characters are for the online mode and fighting mode?

Because i really was upset with RoaN's lack of choices.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 24, 2008)

destinator said:


> Character select...



This, probably.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 24, 2008)

Man i think this may just be the best naruto game i ever played, its like crack, i cant stop playing 0_0


----------



## root (Nov 24, 2008)

^That indeed, it's pretty addictive and just plain fun to play : )  yay


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 24, 2008)

Is the fighting that much better than RoaN?  I really enjoyed the game as a whole, but I felt the fighting in the first one felt tacked on and unnecessary.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 24, 2008)

the 1st and 2nd should be playable as well.... I see Haku there.


----------



## destinator (Nov 24, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Is the fighting that much better than RoaN?  I really enjoyed the game as a whole, but I felt the fighting in the first one felt tacked on and unnecessary.



Lets say its a bit better but still fails (imho) ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 24, 2008)

is it true that Aoi is in the game?


----------



## destinator (Nov 24, 2008)

yes he is....


----------



## root (Nov 24, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Is the fighting that much better than RoaN?  I really enjoyed the game as a whole, but I felt the fighting in the first one felt tacked on and unnecessary.



Dunno, it's a bit better, but still not at the level of a full fighting game I guess. I liked the fighting in the first game, and for a game with the focus more on it's action-adventure aspects, it's pretty damn good I say.


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 24, 2008)

Look at some reviews. That'll give you a general idea.


----------



## ShangDOh (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm still not sure about this game, is this as repetitive as the first one?


----------



## root (Nov 24, 2008)

So far, most definitely not. The review's talking about endless fetch-questing, but I'm halfway through and I've had 1 fetch quest. Maybe in sidequests later on... 

Anyway, nope, not repititive, very varied and fun to play. If this weren't a Naruto game I'd still like it a lot. Reminds me of Okami somehow, only a bit less epic.


----------



## Fireball (Nov 24, 2008)

played for a couple of hours. loved rise of a ninja (what basically brought me into naruto) and love this one even more. but strange, somehow i am not able to do substitution jutsu!?


btw neji's 64 palm strike is freaking awesome...


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 24, 2008)

_AHHHH,
where is my XBOX!!!!!!_


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 25, 2008)

It looks promising, but I probably won't get it as I'm playing Red alert at the moment.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 25, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Is the fighting that much better than RoaN?  I really enjoyed the game as a whole, but I felt the fighting in the first one felt tacked on and unnecessary.



Got my 360 along with BB the other day and I've played about 3-4 hours of the game so far. I personally love it, although the side missions can get a bit frustrating sometimes.

I just think the fighting is awesome. This is the first console Naruto game I've played and I just love pulling off an awesome combo with Sasuke, then busting out Sharingan and a Chidori before jumping into RAGE mode and finishing my opponent. 

IGN gave this game an 8.8, and so far I'd agree. The downsides for me so far is that the cutscene artwork isn't very nice and for some reason every now and then the performance of the game drops. It seems to just stutter for a second and then correct itself which can be annoying if you're in the middle of a combo.

EDIT: Uchiha Smith, I suck at doing the substitute jutsu too. You have to be pretty much perfectly in sync with the attack to pull it off.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 25, 2008)

the green beast Naruto sux arse. he don't even have and taijutsu moves that resembles gai or lee.

that is just a big let down.


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2008)

This game is average, nothing particularly special but its a good rental I guess if you having nothing better to play or bored with stuff like GoW 2, PoP or Halo, ect...

Anyway what the fuck is up with Neji's Hidden Threat side-mission? Why is it so god damn convulted? I'm here in the fucking Temple Ruins or whatever its called and there is NO PHYSICAL MEANS to get to that ninja bomb spy or whatever. If you cross the bridge, obstacles block you off, you can't go through the water, ect...

How the fuck do you get to him.


----------

